# Jewel Quest Saved Games Folder?



## dzap73 (Jul 21, 2007)

This may be a stupid question, but I am fixing a friends computer, it needs a fresh install, but the one thing they need me to save I can not find. Can you tell me how to save the saved games on Jewel Quest? I looked in the Jewel quest folder, replaced everything from the old folder to the new one, but still can't get the saved games. Is there another folder to look in, if so I did not find it. Any help would be great, thanks in advance Dzap73, [email protected]t


----------



## RowanAlba (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi dzap
Not sure if this will be a help to you or not...you don't say what OS your friend is using. I am running Vista Home Premium and found the saved game file here:

<C:\Users\"your friend's user name"\Saved Games\iWin\Jewel Quest 2\"your friend's user name".JQ2SaveGame>

Hope this is some help!


----------

